# Averaging 7.8 Mpg! Really Tees Me Off!



## rsm7

I'm ticked all right here's why. 7.8 is not what my F250 is getting...well maybe on a bad day with a strong headwind...7.8 is what the new 2012 Volvo semi I'm driving at work is getting LOL! This is on relatively flat ground averaging 60-80,000 lbs at 65MPH with regens and diesel emission fluid. But My F250 only does 9 while towing? WTH?










































































Sorry but I had to vent.


----------



## W5CI

7.8 sounds good for a semi. I hope it dont have a Volvo engine in it, if it does get ready for winter.


----------



## rsm7

danny285 said:


> I hope it dont have a Volvo engine in it, if it does get ready for winter.


Why do you say that? We must have 10,000 Volvos, half with Cummins, half with Volvo. They dont run any different in the winter then the summer.


----------



## SLO250RS

rsm7 said:


> I'm ticked all right here's why. 7.8 is not what my F250 is getting...well maybe on a bad day with a strong headwind...7.8 is what the new 2012 Volvo semi I'm driving at work is getting LOL! This is on relatively flat ground averaging 60-80,000 lbs at 65MPH with regens and diesel emission fluid. But My F250 only does 9 while towing? WTH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I had to vent.


Hauling aerodynamic bricks down the interstate does not help with the mpg's







now the F-250 you just need to stay off the loud pedal


----------



## Tangooutback

My 11 years old F250 with the 7.3 engine makes 12 mpg (hand calculation, not the lie-o-meter reading) towing a 7,000 lbs 25RSS. The newer F250 with more modern technology got to do better than the old 7.3.


----------



## crunchman12002

Tangooutback said:


> My 11 years old F250 with the 7.3 engine makes 12 mpg (hand calculation, not the lie-o-meter reading) towing a 7,000 lbs 25RSS. The newer F250 with more modern technology got to do better than the old 7.3.


My 2011 F250 6.2 gasser gets around 14mpg. The last tow of my 2005 25RSS , we got around 9-10 mpg. So no, not much better.


----------



## willingtonpaul

the 6.4 powerstroke is certainly known for it's poor fuel mileage empty and towing with stock tunes. if you search around the diesel forums, i think you will find a whole bunch of folks that get much better mileage with some modifications. my 6.0 gets 10.5 to 11 at best, so i am not that much better. that is with 4 kayaks and 4 bikes up top and alot of payload used up with firewood and gear in the bed. empty i am getting around 19 on the highway and 15 around town. that is at 65 on the highway and keeping the boost under 10 around town. you get those twim turbos spooled up and down around town and you just kill your MPG.


----------



## rsm7

Yeah the 6.4 is notorious for less than stellar fuel economy. The only mod I've read about that is worth a crap is a DPF delete and custom tune. Cost is 1000-1500 dollars, it voids the warranty, and its illegal. But hey it does work! Everyone says not only does the MPG's go up the power goes way up. They act like they cant stop grinning every time they touch the go pedal. (If you want to see a virtually stock 6.4 doing 12 sec 1/4 miles just search you tube for spartan tuned 6.4!) I wasnt really trying to spark a serious conversation I just find it hilarious (in a sick sadistic kinda way) that my friggin pickup only gets 1.2 mpg better than a semi. I'll admit I'm not timid when towing and patience is not my strong point but I keep the top speed under 70. I have tried staying close to 60 but with this truck it just doesnt matter how I drive it, its going to get 9 while towing.


----------



## Tangooutback

Two weeks ago I replaced the 20" wheels on my 7.3 diesel to OEM 16". The rig looks weenie with the OEM 16" wheels, but boy mileage went up 3 miles/gal (without towing) and that sure makes up for the poor look.


----------



## GSJ

I just got back from my 3 week trip to Newfoundland from central Ontario and got an average of 11 MPG haulin my 23RS and my 250 full of crap.


----------



## outback loft

Tangooutback said:


> Two weeks ago I replaced the 20" wheels on my 7.3 diesel to OEM 16". The rig looks weenie with the OEM 16" wheels, but boy mileage went up 3 miles/gal (without towing) and that sure makes up for the poor look.


You can keep the 20" wheels and get the same mileage, but you have a put a useless bologna skin tire on it to match the overall size of the OEM 16" tire. My parents have a Chysler Pacifica that they bought with the standard 15" wheels, but I ordered them the 19" chrome that are offered for it and it makes no difference to the fuel mileage. I have the same Michelin Pilot MXM4 tires in both sizes. Then I just switch to the 16" wheels in the winter so the chrome ones don't get destroyed with the sand and salt they put down.


----------



## Duanesz

I'm pulling a 25rss now with my 2000 f-250 with the 7.3. Since I have hit Tennessee I have been getting 10.5mpg that has been pulling in the hills the whole time between 65-70mph. The truck pulls a ton better at 70mph in the hills than 65mph. Keep the rpms above 2100rpm and it rolls right up the steepest grades in overdrive. The last 50 miles or so to Nashville were not so hilly on I-40. We are heading home tomorrow So I will get some numbers in the flat lands of Ohio to see how it will do. I am thinking I can get close to 12mpg on the flat land. I love coming to the bottom of a hill following other trucks pulling campers about mid way up the hill they start loosing steam and I move over to the left lane and roll on by


----------



## Tangooutback

Duanesz said:


> I'm pulling a 25rss now with my 2000 f-250 with the 7.3.


Oh my...I have the exact same rig like yours. A 2000 F250 7.3 and a 25RSS. I have not yet towed in hilly country to know first hand, but on flat land it is a dream. I do not go faster than 60 mph with the camper trailing behind for safety reason and also to get optimum fuel mileage. As long rpm is no more than 2,000 it gives 12 mpg towing and 17 without. That was with the 20" wheels.


----------



## raynardo

To get true fuel economy rating, DO NOT rely on the on-board trip computer. You must some sort of calculator or spreadsheet or if you're really good, long division, to measure fuel economy. You also want to find out if your odometer is telling you the truth. You can get a close approximation from highway mileage markers, or by comparing your odometer readings to that of a GPS reading.

I've used a spreadsheet to calculate the fuel economy rating of my 2006 F-250 diesel crew cab 4x4 hauling a 2006 Outback 26RKS since the day I purchased the truck new in 2006. I've now kept data for 5 years and close to 60K miles. In that time I've hauled my OB through 40 states and two Canadian provinces, and I have averaged 11.1mpg over that time period. The truck isn't used as a daily driver, it is used to haul the trailer, but I do disconnect it at campgrounds to do sightseeing, but I'm guessing that amounts to less than 2500 miles of the total truck ownership. Oh, I have gotten as high as almost 16mpg on one tank (surely a filing abnormality!), and also recorded 7.8mpg more than once, always heading west into the wind and going uphill. I also haul two kayaks on top of the truck and two bicycle and firewood in the bed of the truck. I've also extended the rear bumper of my OB by three feet and I have a 140 pound generator and about 20 gallons of fuel on this extension. I'm running 17" BF Goodrich All-Terrain radial tires at 80psi.

The additional weight, plus the 4x4 option should hurt my fuel economy a bit, but I find that I'm right in line with most folks hauling similar sized OB's with similar diesel trucks. I will also admit that I use the cruise control extensively.

For this summer's seven week trek I decided to keep my towing speed at 58mph rather than the 62mpg I've done on previous trips. I also used a Flashpaq Superchips device to set the on-board engine computer to "Tow Safe". As a result, my mileage was about 4% better than previous trips. That may not sound like much, but on a $3000 fuel bill that's about $120.

To make a long story short, the best advice I can give you is to slow down and make sure that your tires are properly inflated. Eliminating dead weight from all the "crap" we invariably haul along wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## Carey

A semi has a 12-14 litre engine. A pickup has a 6 to 7 litre engine. A semi turns 12 to 1400 rpm at highway speed. A pickup turns 18-2300 rpm. When all the factors are calculated a semi burns about the same as a smaller diesel because of the rpm differences and the higher effiancy of a large diesel engine.

If you take a brand new GM, Ford or Dodge. Im talking 2012 here, these new trucks are spinning slower rpms and have more torque than small diesels of previous models. So the brand new trucks are capable of low teen mpg now comparred to a semi getting 8mpg.

The tables have now finally turned. If you want higher fuel mpg buy a brand new truck. The differences are now being seen on fuel mpg comparisions of a semi.

My bosses new 2011 f350 has been deleted and chipped. Its making over 600hp and 1000 torque. That truck can get 20 mpg no problem and gets 12mpg pulling a 40 foot Rapter that weighs 17000 lbs. Hes grossing 25000 lbs and getting 12mpg at 65mph... Amazing!

The new chevys and dodges can do the same if they are chipped and emission deleted. They finally have the correct gear are are capable of making big efficiant power. They are tuned similiar to a small diesel engine found in a volvo big truck, but are much lighter and are more aerodynamic when towing a new modern 5er. If you are towing a bumper pull, you are less aerodynamic than a semi. That 4 feet bewteen the truck and the rv trailer kills ya. Semis are set at 18 inches with a dynamic shield in front of the trailers. A pickup towing a bumper pull has horrible air drag numbers.

So yep if you want to really boost mpg, get a new 2012 truck and a mid profile 5er. Youll be getting 12-13 reliably and more on the good days.

Carey


----------



## Tangooutback

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> So yep if you want to really boost mpg, get a new 2012 truck and a mid profile 5er. Youll be getting 12-13 reliably and more on the good days.
> 
> Carey


That is great except that a new 2012 diesel F250 would be around.....45K and up ?? 
Mileage difference between older F250 and this brand new one is about 4 miles/gal. How many gallons does it take to break even the difference in truck cost?


----------



## Tangooutback

raynardo said:


> I'm running 17" BF Goodrich All-Terrain radial tires at 80psi.


I have the same tires like yours and the 80 psi seems to be scarily high, so, I only pump them up to 60 lbs. The guys at Discount Tire put in 50 psi when they put these new tires in. They said it was printed 80 psi on tire wall but they would not put in that much to avoid blow up. If I wanted to go higher than 50 psi I'd have to do it myself.


----------



## Duanesz

I have read online in some forums guys getting 22mpg unloaded with dpf delete and gear vendors overdrive but that would be costly. There are alot of guys running dpf deletes but warranty goes bye bye. Its a hard choice for sure. Diesel at 3.80 a gallon and 10mpg then gas at 3.50 a gallon and 8mpg diesel still 5 cents a mile cheaper. The new for 6.2 is doing pretty good towing from the few reports I have read.


----------



## Carey

Tangooutback said:


> So yep if you want to really boost mpg, get a new 2012 truck and a mid profile 5er. Youll be getting 12-13 reliably and more on the good days.
> 
> Carey


That is great except that a new 2012 diesel F250 would be around.....45K and up ?? 
Mileage difference between older F250 and this brand new one is about 4 miles/gal. How many gallons does it take to break even the difference in truck cost?
[/quote]

Yes my boss paid 65k for his. Plus we have put another 10k in it. But yep, new trucks cost lots of money. They are also now properly set up too. The new trucks are getting like you said 3-4 more mpg than old trucks.

This isnt about money. Semis cost 120-140k. New pickups cost 60k. New semis get 8mpg. New pickups get 18 avg, and 12-13 loaded. Old pickups are the ones getting close to what a modern aero styled semi gets these days, which is 8-9 mpg loaded.


----------



## Carey

Yea we have a new 2011 limited f150 with the 6.2. That engine will pull the frame out from under that F150. It is one very high powered fast truck.

Stock it runs very close to the heavy f350 thats been all chipped. Heck there is prolly a 2500lb difference between the two trucks.

Were getting ready to add a supercharger to the limited f150. It will be 800hp then.

We are presently supercharging a Laguna Seca special edition limited Mustang. It will be over 1000hp when were done. The supercharger company advertises 1400hp from the kit, but we dont believe them. lol Nathan I hope youve engineered that Boss 302 crankshaft for that kind of abuse. Im thinking we may find the limits!

Doing a complete special suspension on a new shelby gt 500 mustang too.

I moved here cause everyone is rich, not depressed like the rest of the country. So I get to build pickups and new hot rod cars for all the locals around here. Plus I manage our semi truck shop. Im just getting paid a ton of money for playing like a kid.

But in secret. I moved here to find backers for my hitch. Needless to say, ive found them. So all I can say is "hold on tight" <wink> lol

Yes im having a ball.

But yes Fords new 6.2 is one heck of an engine! Gas mileage.. Well our f150 says 14 on the readout. So maybe 16 is about all that 6.2 is gonna muster on the highway.

And warranties.. What good are those? The local dealers are filled up with oilfield pickups. Its a month wait just to get a new truck looked at. Heck its a two week wait for an oil change.. Im serious here!

What the heck good is a warranty in our situation?


----------



## raynardo

Tangooutback said:


> I'm running 17" BF Goodrich All-Terrain radial tires at 80psi.


I have the same tires like yours and the 80 psi seems to be scarily high, so, I only pump them up to 60 lbs. The guys at Discount Tire put in 50 psi when they put these new tires in. They said it was printed 80 psi on tire wall but they would not put in that much to avoid blow up. If I wanted to go higher than 50 psi I'd have to do it myself.
[/quote]

I wonder why anyone would trust a guy at Discount Tire versus what the manufacturer stamps into the sidewall of their tire. When the s**t hits the fan, the sidewall information trumps oral misinformation.

I've driven over 40K miles with these tires and never once has there been even an iota of problem, that's eight different tires. I've gone to 11,000 feet high, through Death Valley low, through 114° in the shade when there is no shade, and now 40 different states - all pulling my OB trailer with my diesel Ford.

Of course I couldn't say the same for all the previous crappy trailer tires I've had - three blowouts - the last one caused $2000 worth of damage to my trailer (thank you for insurance coverage). But since I've switched to what I consider the absolute best 14" trailer tire (Kumho 857's) out there, I'm again a very happy camper (to coin a phrase).

So, totally from my experience, I'll stick with my BFG AT's with the sidewall stamped pressure of 80psi and my Kumho 857's with 65psi, and keep them inflated exactly that way.


----------



## rsm7

I run my tires at 70 empty and 80 loaded. I agree, the manufacturer designed them that way. And I'm sure their engineers and lawyers are paid alot more than a tire changer lol!


----------



## RDS

Most load range E tires have a max inflation of 80 psi but that does not mean to just put 80 psi in them. Look at the sticker inside the door jamb there you will find the manufacturer's recommended inflation for the front and rear.

Most 2500 trucks take 80psi in the rear and 50psi in the front.


----------



## Carey

RDS said:


> Most load range E tires have a max inflation of 80 psi but that does not mean to just put 80 psi in them. Look at the sticker inside the door jamb there you will find the manufacturer's recommended inflation for the front and rear.
> 
> Most 2500 trucks take 80psi in the rear and 50psi in the front.


True. 80psi isnt going to hurt your tires. I done alot of experimenting with tire pressure when I hauled rvs for a living. On my dually I found that 65psi worked best in the front. That increased even tire wear. The rear 4 I found 60 to work best for even tire wear.

I done some math and found that when fuel is 4 bucks a gallon its cheaper to run them maxed out then to worry about tire wear. I could get a 1/2 mpg better when they were maxed out on pressure.

its all up to you. Run them at 80psi for fuel mpg or run them at 50 for tire wear. Either is fine. Its all up to the person. Your as safe at 50 as you are at 80. A load E tire is a tough tire.

Carey


----------



## gzaleski

On a good day without pulling the camper I get ~ 14 mpg


----------



## CdnOutback

I keep 80 lbs in the rear when I tow and reduce them to 65 when I'm not...


----------



## Beachnut

Cool topic! MPG and Truck tires!! 









MPG: Well, with my way underpowered 2005 5.3 liter gas engine, in my Z71 Chevy 4x4 Silverado 1500, I have added a "Bully dog" program tuner to try to "tweak" out the best power, and MPG. It HAS improved power, (advertised 25-30 horse power increase, and I can feel the difference), but MPG remains very near the same. With the "Performance tune" program running, it requires me to run premium gas. The best part about it is that it gives you 4 gages that you can change to read various live conditions. My favorites are Transmission Temp., live MPG readings, Actual engine water temps,, "Driving coach" that gives you full time MPG monitoring that will beep at you if you are waisting gas. etc., etc,. I get 7 - 9 MPG towing, and 17 - 18 highway averages. But then I live in Central Coastal California so going *anywhere,* is over mountains.

Truck tires: I opted to buy the BF Goodrich T/A KO 10 ply, up to 80 PSI truck tires even though the tires are load rated to carry more than my truck can. The tire dealer was scratching his head, trying to talk me into the 6 ply TA KO until I told him I use my truck off road *A LOT* to go prospecting. I can not afford flats out in the middle of nowhere! I fill them up to the spec.s on the truck door jamb,(35 PSI) for usual unloaded driving as even going to 38 - 40 PSI makes it a very harsh ride. I pump them up to 65 PSI all the way around when towing the Outback 230RS around and it seems firm, but minimizes the bounce effect.

My "dream" would be to get a diesel truck some day... But seeing those diesel prices higher than premium gas prices is CRAZY! How did diesel go higher than premium gas when it takes so much less refining to make it???

Beachnut


----------



## willingtonpaul

gzaleski said:


> On a good day without pulling the camper I get ~ 14 mpg


that's a shame, but in line withe the 6.4L. the only way you will do better is to tune her / modify her. you won't be street legal and might compromise your warranty, but that is what it takes. or take the 6.4L out and put in a 6.0L !


----------



## rsm7

Beachnut said:


> But seeing those diesel prices higher than premium gas prices is CRAZY! How did diesel go higher than premium gas when it takes so much less refining to make it???
> 
> Beachnut


Simple, government road taxes on diesel.


----------



## rsm7

gzaleski said:


> On a good day without pulling the camper I get ~ 14 mpg


With my 6.4 I can get 17-18 on the highway, depends on wind and regens. But local driving forget it, 12 maybe? My "lie~o~meter" shows pretty much 15.5 most of the time for all miles driven. My drive to work is mostly highway. I used to reset it all the time and hand calculate but its actually fairly accurate so I dont bother anymore. It is what it is.


----------



## CamperAndy

rsm7 said:


> But seeing those diesel prices higher than premium gas prices is CRAZY! How did diesel go higher than premium gas when it takes so much less refining to make it???
> 
> Beachnut


Simple, government road taxes on diesel.
[/quote]

Actually neither of those views are completely correct.

Diesel makes up only a portion of every barrel of oil, as such when the demand for diesel exceeds the supply from "X" number of barrels of oil the price of it begins to climb and since the oil companies will attempt to capitalize on this increase they will produce more diesel fuel. This can and will result in an over supply of some of the other fuel splits from those same barrels of oil. Thus the price of those other over produced splits like gasoline will become depressed.

Cost difference to refine diesel fuel is a minor factor in the overall cost of the fuel and is only pennies different per gallon then gasoline to split from a given barrel of oil. Government costs due to taxes are again more or less the same as gasoline (with some minor local variations) so again a minor factor in the overall price.


----------



## rsm7

CamperAndy said:


> But seeing those diesel prices higher than premium gas prices is CRAZY! How did diesel go higher than premium gas when it takes so much less refining to make it???
> 
> Beachnut


Simple, government road taxes on diesel.
[/quote]

Actually neither of those views are completely correct.

Diesel makes up only a portion of every barrel of oil, as such when the demand for diesel exceeds the supply from "X" number of barrels of oil the price of it begins to climb and since the oil companies will attempt to capitalize on this increase they will produce more diesel fuel. This can and will result in an over supply of some of the other fuel splits from those same barrels of oil. Thus the price of those other over produced splits like gasoline will become depressed.

Cost difference to refine diesel fuel is a minor factor in the overall cost of the fuel and is only pennies different per gallon then gasoline to split from a given barrel of oil. Government costs due to taxes are again more or less the same as gasoline (with some minor local variations) so again a minor factor in the overall price.
[/quote]

Good information. The difference in taxes is higher on diesel but near as much as I thought. US National average is 48 cpg on gasoline and 54 cpg on diesel. Every state is different. Indiana, Il, and California have some of the highest fuel taxes. The difference in IN is 16 cents higher on diesel.

http://www.api.org/statistics/fueltaxes/


----------



## Carey

CamperAndy said:


> But seeing those diesel prices higher than premium gas prices is CRAZY! How did diesel go higher than premium gas when it takes so much less refining to make it???
> 
> Beachnut


Simple, government road taxes on diesel.
[/quote]

Actually neither of those views are completely correct.

Diesel makes up only a portion of every barrel of oil, as such when the demand for diesel exceeds the supply from "X" number of barrels of oil the price of it begins to climb and since the oil companies will attempt to capitalize on this increase they will produce more diesel fuel. This can and will result in an over supply of some of the other fuel splits from those same barrels of oil. Thus the price of those other over produced splits like gasoline will become depressed.

Cost difference to refine diesel fuel is a minor factor in the overall cost of the fuel and is only pennies different per gallon then gasoline to split from a given barrel of oil. Government costs due to taxes are again more or less the same as gasoline (with some minor local variations) so again a minor factor in the overall price.
[/quote]

On average 10 gallons of diesel and 19 gallons of gasoline is produced from a 42 gallon barrell of oil. There are many variances of oil though. Canada produces heavy tar like oil called Bitumen. Its much harder to crack and produce fuel from it.

Here in North Dakota we mostly produce a very light thin oil about the consistancy of water. Its a greenish brown color. Other parts of the country produce thin oils and thicker oils.

Mid east oil is of the thin sweet variety. Sweet means it contains less than .5% sulfer. Any sulfer content over .5% is called sour oil. These names came from the old days when they actually would taste the oil to grade it.

A refinery tools up to produce fuel and oil products depending on where the oil is gotten from.

An oil company drills and extracts oil. They sell it to refineries. The refineries produce fuel from it and sell it to stores to sell to you.

Yes some of the major oil companies drill and refine there own oil.

The majority of the oil companies are small companies compared to companies like exxon.

Tesoro is a refiner and seller of fuel. They supply fuel for many companies such as shell. Tesoro is not into drilling as much as BP or Exxon.

World oil prices are based on Brent cude prices. US oil prices are based on WTI or West Texas Intermediate for the mean time.

Oil is the most complicated commodity on earth. Few have a clue to its complexities.

Here is an article that can explain the complex of what Andy has started better than I can. 
http://www.theoildrum.com/node/7519

Everyone thinks the oil companies control everything.. Nope its the refineries. They buy what the oil company produces. They are the ones to blame as far as finished fuel prices go.

Carey


----------



## RWRiley

I have discovered I can control the MPG while towing. At 55, I get about 10.0mpg, at 70 I get about 7.5 - 8.0 depending on conditions.

My problem is - as Sammy Haggar would say







.....I can't drive 55 !


----------



## Tangooutback

RWRiley said:


> I have discovered I can control the MPG while towing. At 55, I get about 10.0mpg, at 70 I get about 7.5 - 8.0 depending on conditions.
> 
> My problem is - as Sammy Haggar would say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....I can't drive 55 !


Trailer tires are rated 60 miles/hr. I do not exceed that limit for both safety and fuel mileage sakes. My DW on the other hand is a speed demon. The moment she is behind the wheel she just cannot keep it under 75. We got into several fights over the speed issue and despite of several speeding tickets the woman cannot kick the habit. No, she absolutely refuses to use cruise control. I end up driving the entire way.


----------



## raynardo

Trailer tires are rated at 65mph rather than 60mph. /







\


----------



## Nathan

rsm7 said:


> On a good day without pulling the camper I get ~ 14 mpg


With my 6.4 I can get 17-18 on the highway, depends on wind and regens. But local driving forget it, 12 maybe? My "lie~o~meter" shows pretty much 15.5 most of the time for all miles driven. My drive to work is mostly highway. I used to reset it all the time and hand calculate but its actually fairly accurate so I dont bother anymore. It is what it is.
[/quote]
My 6.4L was the same. 18mpg if you took it easy on the highway. Try to do 75-80 and you got 14mpg.








The trip computer was very accurate and I compared that to hand calculated for over a year with every fillup.

Regarding the tire pressures, IIRC, the duallies often spec lower pressure on the rears because the tires aren't expected to carry 100% of their max capacity. If you take a SRW truck and load it to it's max payload, you might want the 80 psi in the rears as they'll need that to carry the weight. I ran 70-75 psi front and 80 psi rear when I had the 5'er on the F350. I tended to run 65psi front and 70psi rear when empty.


----------



## rdrunr

rsm7 said:


> I'm ticked all right here's why. 7.8 is not what my F250 is getting...well maybe on a bad day with a strong headwind...7.8 is what the new 2012 Volvo semi I'm driving at work is getting LOL! This is on relatively flat ground averaging 60-80,000 lbs at 65MPH with regens and diesel emission fluid. But My F250 only does 9 while towing? WTH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I had to vent.


 My '08 Tundra is towing the big OB Loft and gets 8mpg while it's doing it. I unhook the camper and use the truck for sightseeing on the same trip, she gets 18....go figure!


----------



## Tangooutback

raynardo said:


> Trailer tires are rated at 65mph rather than 60mph. /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \


Is that 65 mph rating for original factory tires?


----------



## RWRiley

Tangooutback said:


> Trailer tires are rated at 65mph rather than 60mph. /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \


Is that 65 mph rating for original factory tires?
[/quote]

I think it means you have to run at least 65 mph for the tires to work right.


----------



## Nathan

Tangooutback said:


> Trailer tires are rated at 65mph rather than 60mph. /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \


Is that 65 mph rating for original factory tires?
[/quote]
That's for just about any trailer tire (ST service). That's another reason why I like LT tires on trailers....


----------



## 2011 210RS

Wow you guys are killing me. My Commander is well apathetic in short. I love it but for what its being used for, there are better options. In this area (Reno) everwhere is up a mountain. The 4.7 does ok. Sway can be a killer on the road. (from the wheel base). Gas mileage, 9 to 12 mpg and that's in the mountains and that's (avg 51mph per trip) setting cruise at 60 to 65mph. I know I will never compete with a diesel but its paid for. I am in the market for a diesel truck and I am currently researching all options. Comfort, capacity, mostly reliability. I will get a four door and can sacrifice fuel for the unlimited power (compared to the jeep) and security of a larger TV. It will suck when I get to the camp having been spoiled to the maneuverability of the Commander with the 21 ft TT. I guess with the 15 mph I get now without a load its a no brainer. Friends tell me diesel, I ask you all, 210RS TT gas or diesel? Save the money on the sticker and put it into gas or spend the money and save on engine? Will most likly not be a daily driver. 16 miles a day maybe. I used to a boat guy, if you can't afford the fuel you can't afford the toy right? Travel on, travel safe.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

2011 210RS said:


> Wow you guys are killing me. My Commander is well apathetic in short. I love it but for what its being used for, there are better options. In this area (Reno) everwhere is up a mountain. The 4.7 does ok. Sway can be a killer on the road. (from the wheel base). Gas mileage, 9 to 12 mpg and that's in the mountains and that's (avg 51mph per trip) setting cruise at 60 to 65mph. I know I will never compete with a diesel but its paid for. I am in the market for a diesel truck and I am currently researching all options. Comfort, capacity, mostly reliability. I will get a four door and can sacrifice fuel for the unlimited power (compared to the jeep) and security of a larger TV. It will suck when I get to the camp having been spoiled to the maneuverability of the Commander with the 21 ft TT. I guess with the 15 mph I get now without a load its a no brainer. Friends tell me diesel, I ask you all, 210RS TT gas or diesel? Save the money on the sticker and put it into gas or spend the money and save on engine? Will most likly not be a daily driver. 16 miles a day maybe. I used to a boat guy, if you can't afford the fuel you can't afford the toy right? Travel on, travel safe.


You will be fine with gas for a 210RS.


----------



## RWRiley

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow you guys are killing me. My Commander is well apathetic in short. I love it but for what its being used for, there are better options. In this area (Reno) everwhere is up a mountain. The 4.7 does ok. Sway can be a killer on the road. (from the wheel base). Gas mileage, 9 to 12 mpg and that's in the mountains and that's (avg 51mph per trip) setting cruise at 60 to 65mph. I know I will never compete with a diesel but its paid for. I am in the market for a diesel truck and I am currently researching all options. Comfort, capacity, mostly reliability. I will get a four door and can sacrifice fuel for the unlimited power (compared to the jeep) and security of a larger TV. It will suck when I get to the camp having been spoiled to the maneuverability of the Commander with the 21 ft TT. I guess with the 15 mph I get now without a load its a no brainer. Friends tell me diesel, I ask you all, 210RS TT gas or diesel? Save the money on the sticker and put it into gas or spend the money and save on engine? Will most likly not be a daily driver. 16 miles a day maybe. I used to a boat guy, if you can't afford the fuel you can't afford the toy right? Travel on, travel safe.


You will be fine with gas for a 210RS.
[/quote]

Ditto on Gas. I did the math when I bought a truck, and you really have to put the miles on to cost justify a diesel. Although...the cool factor (and tow capacity) is better with an oil burner. If you are going with a 1/2 ton, gas is your only option right now.

All of the V8 1/2 ton trucks will have plenty of power for the 210RS (and bigger if you choose to), and better solo MPG than your Commander. The Ford V6 twin turbo would have plenty of power also - along with good solo MPG.


----------



## Tangooutback

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> If you are towing a bumper pull, you are less aerodynamic than a semi. That 4 feet bewteen the truck and the rv trailer kills ya. Semis are set at 18 inches with a dynamic shield in front of the trailers. A pickup towing a bumper pull has horrible air drag numbers.
> 
> Carey


Does anybody build an aftermarket cap to be installed on the nose of a bumper pull trailer to make it more aerodynamic?


----------



## CdnOutback

Tangooutback said:


> If you are towing a bumper pull, you are less aerodynamic than a semi. That 4 feet bewteen the truck and the rv trailer kills ya. Semis are set at 18 inches with a dynamic shield in front of the trailers. A pickup towing a bumper pull has horrible air drag numbers.
> 
> Carey


Does anybody build an aftermarket cap to be installed on the nose of a bumper pull trailer to make it more aerodynamic?
[/quote]

Make it into a fifth wheel?.....


----------

